# No more a novice



## Blatino10 (Apr 30, 2011)

I have been lifting weights for na few years. I don't look like a forty year old man, but I want the body of a twentyfour y/o.  Its time to make a change.  Don't get me wrong, I look good. The change I am making happen wil be amazing.

I am logged in here to get the help I need to cause the change.


----------



## sjk (Apr 30, 2011)

You're being just a little vague.  Ya think


----------

